# Stuggling with every day life



## JacksJ (Sep 5, 2006)

Hi,

I just want to see if im not alone...

Had a BFN in October following ICSI.  It was our first attempt.  I really didnt realise how poo it would feel when it failed

4 / 5 weeks on, and I feel like im not coping with day to day life.  I have quite a stressful job and feel like I cant go on.  I am on the verge of tears everytime something doesnt go well.  

Also my AF is a week late, i have done a test & got a BFN.

Any advise on what I can do

Thank you
Jackie


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi Jackie,

Sweetie pie , I know how you feel as I had an october BFN too. 
And a lot of side effects. 
I am now doing IVF end of jan. 
I see that you are 27, so you are very young and plenty of opportunities to get the treatments working. 
In the meantime I would suggest accupuncture. It helps take the stress away, get a boost of energy and if you find somebody who is dealing with fertility treatment , it will help you a lot for the next treatment too. Make sure though the accupuncturist is registered. 
In the meantime , until you decide what to do next, can you go away with your dh or friends for a long week end away from it all? or spend a day at the spa with your best friend.
The Bach flower remedies ( called rescue remedy ) was of great help to me at times. 
Now I am looking forward to Christmas and seeing my family , my mum and dad, and I guess beeing pampered rotten. 
Statiscally, the chance somebody gets pregnant after just one course of fertility treatment is not very high. After first treatment docs know what worked and what did not so they can adjust next treatment with better chances for it to work.
I hope you feel better   
Future Mummy


----------



## fatcat (Mar 12, 2005)

Jackie   you're definitely not alone!
We've just had out second BFN, and I know exactly how you feel. It's really hard just to be bothered keeping going sometimes, isn't it? I also have a stressful job, and whilst in a way this is good, as it keeps my mind busy, I am only just coping, and it wouldn't take much going wrong to tip me over. 

Have you got anything to look forward to? We've booked weekends away after both treatments (nothing too fancy, but just a nice break) that gives me something to look forward to, and us both a chance to unwind and talk. It really helped last time, and I'm hoping it will help again this time. 

You sound like you might be getting a bit depressed- it's very common, especially when struggling with IF. Do you think talking to a counsellor will help (your clinic has to offer this) Or maybe have a chat with your GP and tell them how you feel.

Af coming late after treatment is really common- it takes a while for your body to settle down again after all the drugs and so on- don't worry, it will go back to normal soon.

Anyway, I really hope you start to feel better soon, and can start looking forward to trying again, if that is what you are planning. Lots of hugs and positive thoughts. Fatcat xx


----------



## JacksJ (Sep 5, 2006)

Thanks you two.

Sometimes the IF thing feels so lonely, and I forget that Dboyf is going through the same thing!!

We do have a trip to New York in January, and I know this sounds silly but I am starting to resent the trip as we wont start the next lot of drugs until we get back.  Daft I know!!!!

I have been thinking about accupuncture, maybe I should then

We have to frosties waiting for us and due to start drugs e/o Jan, fingers crossed for next time

I just hate waiting for AF, you can never fully relax!!!

Thank you so much for responding it always helps talking to your guys

Love and hugs
Jackie


----------



## x shye x (Jan 24, 2006)

Hi sorry for your loss and just wanted to say your not alone it took 5 months for me to be able to funtion again so its still very early for you to even begin to feel any better.
Words cant describe the pain that goes in to a BFN but with time u will begin to feel able to cope and im sure you will be ready to start again.  Enjoy your trip and take time for you and your partner and when u get home im sure things will begin to get brighter again.

Take care hugs

shye xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sugary (Feb 17, 2006)

Hi Everyone
Know just how you all feel just had my 2nd icsi bfn and its much harded to take than last time, i really don't think i want to do this again, it just hurts too much when it goes wrong.
hope you all have a peaceful christmas.
sugary
xxxx.


----------



## emma49 (May 23, 2006)

Hi everyone,

I just wanted to send you all a big..  

Had my third BFN in November and i too am finding it really hard this time around. To make matters worse my SIL gave birth last saturday and frankly up 'til now being an auntie sucks and don't even talk to me about christmas (i am not feeling at all festive, just keep thinking, what is there to celebrate ?).

Anyway, i know that as the weeks and months pass things will become a little easier and i'll begin to feel less fragile about the whole thing, but for now its tough.

Enough moaning, i just wanted to say, hang in there everyone and heres praying that in 2007 all our dreams come true.

emma ..xx


----------

